# *~* Electroflash & Cool Heat Haul Part 2 ~*~



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

I went back to HOF today to play with the Electroflash e/s.  They are all gorgeous but only two really stood out for me.  I also got the rest of my Cool Heat stuff... I BTM for the lippies.  I depotted my Lure e/s and NSF but I just couldn't depot the Moonbathe ones.  That is my favourite packaging.

Tropic Glow slimshine
High 90s slimshine
Gentle Simmer slimshine
Sea & Sky MES
Climate Blue e/s
Love Connection e/s

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/b...quor/011-1.jpg


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 3, 2008)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy.....i think we deserve to! If im not mistaken that'll be your last haul on these shores! And i dont blame you....


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

amazinggg haul x


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful! I loooove the cool heat lippies. I think you said in your last post you are nw15. Mee too and those lippies look great on our skintone. My fav's right now!! 

Great Hau. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

great haul!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! enjoy.....i think we deserve to! If im not mistaken that'll be your last haul on these shores! And i dont blame you...._

 
Yes it will... I am so fed up with Mac right now.  I wish I could boycot them but I love their products too much.


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 3, 2008)

Sea & sky looks gorge there!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

lovely haul mel


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome colours! Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! Serious haulage this week


----------



## nunu (Jul 3, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jul 3, 2008)

great haul !!
have fun !!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 3, 2008)

whoa i dont care how many damn blues i already have, sea and sky looks beautiful!!!! nice haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 4, 2008)

Sea and Sky look so gorgeous!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Cassiarrr (Jul 6, 2008)

I've always been in love with sea & sky from the first time I saw it.
Ordered it last night along with a few others
& that picture just makes me want it for more eveerrr <3


----------



## xquizite (Jul 6, 2008)

wow! nice haul! the Sea & sky looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2008)

i also fell in love with Sea & Sky but i know i won't wear it


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 9, 2008)

sea & sky is GORGEOUS! I just ordered it with others last night! I can't wait! I'm sure you will love it too! I'm also thinking about getting some of the slimshines from cool heat...but I haven't convinced myself yet.


----------



## User49 (Jul 23, 2008)

Goregous haul! How are you finding Climate Blue? xx


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm wearing Love Connection with Gentle Simmer today. LOVE them both! Great haul.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Goregous haul! How are you finding Climate Blue? xx_

 
I am in love w/ climate blue... I think it is the most original colour.  I haven't seen anything else like it.  I wore it last week with just Solar white... and it it wasd stunning.


----------

